# Season opener, Flamingo, 4 Sept



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've only had one booking since the season opener on Sunday, and it was on Monday.... We made the long run through the interior from Flamingo and didn't even slow down until we got to Oyster Bay. I had David Leider and his friend D.J. aboard -and it was D.J.'s fist trip to the Everglades. With David using fly gear and D.J. with light spinning gear we struggled a bit at first, catching jacks, ladies, and small snapper. We did find some nice sized tarpon (from 20 to as much as 70lbs) along the coast -but they very carefully stayed just out of reach.... As we worked our way north along the coast from the Shark River area we found lots of small whitebait in many places but only jacks and other small fish working them (in the coming weeks those same baits will get larger and larger -by mid October any spots with whitebait will be on fire...). 

Just when the tide was nearing the time when big snook should become active... the weather closed in on us and we were forced to work to the south. That actually worked out pretty well since one of the first places we'd visited in the morning was now just right as the water was at high slack and just beginning to fall...
We quickly got decent big snook action - but lost a few before D.J. hooked up on his first snook ever..... Here's a pic - D.J. in the white shirt...


Of course the fish was exactly 1/2" over the slot size limit at 33.5" - and weighed just over 10lbs on the Boga Grip.... She was carefully released to fight another day (and hopefully make lots and lots of little snook...).

The action along the Gulf coast of the 'Glades will just get better and better in coming weeks and only slow down a bit when we get that first cold night towards the end of October... This is also the beginning of the "second season" for giant tarpon in that same area. Great time to be on the water.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

That nice Snook, being his first.....the poor boy will never be "RIGHT" again!! NICE fish.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice report what weird weather for summer hardly any mosquitoes ,stronger wind ,and more intense thunder storms but they are coming in from every direction .The average Non Fishing person shouldnt bitch I prefer the more predictable summer patterns especially when I cant get out early. Thanks


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice snook!!


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Great first snook......thanks for sharing.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great photo with a WONDERFUL fish!!!

Your spoiling him Capt Bob, if that is his first one.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When we find the big girls this time of year its never just one since they're gathered together for spawning purposes...

We jumped three of them at the same spot before we had one stay attached for a photo and release....


----------

